# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] التسويق الدولي

## Sanzio

*مقدمة- مفاهيم أساسية حول التسويق الدولي:
I مفهوم التسويق الدولي:
-2-I مظاهر الإرتباط الأولية بين التسويق الدولي, و التسويق المحلي, التجارة الدولية, التمويل الدولي:
1-2-
-3-I أهمية التسويق الدولي و أبعاده:
-II مبادئ التسويق الدولي:
-1-II التخصص و تقسيم العمل: 
-2-II توازن ميزان المدفوعات:
-3-II توازن المزيج التسويقي:
-3-II توازن المزيج التسويقي:
-4-II الميزة التنافسية للمنتوج:
-5-II القوة الشرائية في الدولة المستوردة:
III- المزيج التسويقي الدولي:
-1-III المنتوج:
-2-III التسعير:
-3-III التـوزيـع:
-4-III الترويج:
*

----------


## Sanzio

مقدمة:
شهد العالم خلال العشرية الأخيرة سلسلة من التحديات السياسية و الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية, في ظل الأوضاع الاقتصادية العالمية الجديدة, وخاصة بظهور التكتلات الاقتصادية, المنافسة الدولية, انتشار الشركات المتعددة الجنسيات, الأدوار الجديدة للمنظمات العالمية... إلخ.
كما ظهرت في هذه الفترة ثورة تكنولوجية سريعة تمثلت أساساً في التطور السريع في عالم الاتصالات, المواصلات, المعلومات, و اتساع مجالها, إضافة إلة ما ترتب عنه من سرعة فائقة في جمع و تخزين المعلومات, وانتقالها السريع بين أبعد نقطتين في العالم, مما ساهم في تحقيق "عالمية السوق", بحيث لم يعد هناك سوق وطنية, أو لإقليمية, بل اندمجت معظمها في سوق واحدة في عدد كبير من السلع و الخدمات.
كل هذا أدى بالاهتمام بضرورة التسويق بصفة عامة, و التسويق الدولي بصفة خاصة, و الحاجة إلى المعلومات التسويقية سعياً منها في غزو أسواق الدولية, و هذا طبعاً بعد تطوير منتجاتها ووجود وسيلة فعالة و شاملة لكافة الوظائف لتضمن انسياب و تدفق السلع و الخدمات إلى الداخل و الخارج.
و من خلال هذا التطور و التقدم المستمر في نختلف الأنشطة التجارية, و الصناعية و الخدماتية, و بالأخص التكنولوجية, أصبحت الميزة التنافسية تقاس بمدى القدرة على الإبداع و الابتكار و التجديد الذي يتماشى في نفس الوقت مع متطلبات الأسواق الخارجية, مما فتح مجالات واسعة للنمو أمام المؤسسات و اقتحام الكثير من الأسواق و هذا بفضل الأهمية البالغة للتسويق الدولي, الذي يعتبر محدداً لنجاح المؤسسات في دخول الأسواق العالمية, و عليه فالمؤسسات التي تملك أنشطة تسويقية متطورة تستطيع أن تنافس بكفاءة وفعالية في الأسواق, و هذا ما يتجلى في النجاح الكبير الذي حققته مؤسسات الدول المتقدمة كالمؤسسات الأمريكية, الألمانية, اليابانية, ... إلخ.
ضمن هذا الواقع, فإن السؤال الأساسي الذي يمكن طرحه كإشكالية لهذا البحث يتمثل في الصياغة التالية:
ما مدى كفاءة المزيج التسويقي الدولي ؟
في ضوء هذا الإشكال تتبادر إلى أذهاننا التساؤلات التالية:
ما هو المقصود بالتسويق الدولي ؟
ما هي أهميته ؟
ما هو الفرق بين التسويق و التسويق الدولي ؟
و للإجابة على هذه التساؤلات نطرح الفرضيات التالية:
1- التسويق الدولي هو عمليات التبادل التي تتم عبر الحدود الدولية, لغرض إشباع الحاجات والرغبات الإنسانية.
2- تتجلى أهمية التسويق الدولي في توسيع السوق و جذب عملاء جدد, و تجنب المنافسة, وزيادة رقم الأعمال.
3- الفرق بين التسويق و التسويق الدولي هو إنسياب السلع في التسويق الدولي يتم في أكثر من دولة واحدة, و بالتالي جوهر الاختلاف يكمن في المحيط الذي تتعامل معه, ثقافته, عاداته, أسلوب حياته وموقعه الجغرافي.
و لإثراء الموضوع، قسمنا بحثنا هذا إلى فصلين؛ فصل أول أتكلم فيه على بعض المفاهيم المتعلقة بالتسويق الدولي, مفهومه, أهميته, أبعاده, الفرق بين التسويق الدولي و التسويق؛ التجارة الدولية؛ التمويل الدولي.
و في الفصل الثاني تعرضت إلى عناصر المزيج التسويقي الدولي: المنتوج الدولي, التسعير الدولي, التوزيع الدولي, و أخيراً الترويج.

----------


## Sanzio

- 
مفاهيم أساسية حول التسويق الدولي:
تعد الدراسة التسويقية أحد الإتجاهات الحديثة في الفكر الإداري, ذلك أنّ التسويق بهتم باتساع الرغبات و الحاجات الإنسانية. و لا يخفي على أحد ما يحضى به التسويق الدولي من اهتمام في ظل المرحلة الراهنة, بحيث يعد التسويق الدولي نشاطا اقتصاديا عالياً, فهو يعني القدرة على فهم الفرص التجارية في الأسواق الخارجيـة, و استيعابها لضمان النجاح و مواجهة المنافسة الدولية.
كما يشير كذلك إلى عمليات التبادل التي تتم عبر الحدود الدولية

, بهدف إشباع الحاجات, والرغبات الإنسانيـة, إلى جانب سعيه من التخفيف من الآثار المتزايدة و الناجمـة عن تزايد حـدة المنافسة, و على النطـاق الـمحلي و الـدولي.
و عليه فعرض محتوى الفصل

, ينطلق أولاً من عرض أهم التعاريف المختلفة للتسويق الدولي, لأنه نقطة البدايـة, في نشرع في ذكر العلاقات الارتباطية بين كل من التسويق الدولي و, التسويق المحلي, التجارة الدولية, التمويل الدولي, و في الأخير نتكلم عن أهمية التسويق الدولي, و أبعاده.

----------


## Sanzio

-I مفهوم التسويق الدولي:
يعرفه عمرو خير الدين بأنه:" مصطلح يشير إلى عمليات التبادل التي تتم عبر الحدود الدولية, بهدف إشبـاع الحاجات و الرغبات الإنسانية". 
نلمس من هذا التعريف الطبيعة الأساسية للتسويق, فهي لا تتغير من التسويق المحلي إلى التسويق الدولي, إلا أن التسويق الدولي يتم عبر الحدود الدولية, و هنـا وجه الخلاف بينهما, حيث يتطلب التسويق الدولي التعامل في أكثر من بيئـة واحدة, و هذا ما يتيح مشكلات عديدة كتأثير أثر الأحداث الدولية على المؤسسـة, و تعديل سلوكها, لكي يتلاءم مع الثقافات المختلفة, و تحديد ما يرغبه المستهلك.
و يقول كذلك "Allain Ollivier" في هذا المجال " التسويق الدولي هو تلك الأنشطة التي تقوم بها الـمؤسسة لأجل إيجاد علاقة بين الربحيـة و الأسـواق".
إلا أنّ "Allain Ollivier" يقسمه إلى ثلاث خطوات رئيسية:
المعرفة الجيدة للأسواق بالملاحظة و التحليل للطلب و المنافسة, الوسطـاء, المحيط القانوني, التقني, الإقتصادي, ...
تحديد أو تعريف الغرض التجاري كعمل مستهدف و مختار, و البحث عن أحسن وضعية لسياسة المنتوج, السعـر, التوزيع.
التسويق الجيد للمنتجات و للخدمات الجيدة لسياسة الإتصال و التوزيع, و حسب "A. Ollivier فهي تعتبر القواعد الأساسية لتسويق.
و يعرفه عمر سلمان :" بالعملية التي يتم من خلالها خلق تمويل تبادل السلع بين المنتج و المستهلك, و التنمية الإقتصادية".
و يتضح جليا من هذا التعريف, أن عمر سلمان يركز على عملية التصدير, باعتبارها جزءاً هامـاً من التسويق الدولي, حيث أن هذه العملية تساهم في توسيع نطاق التجارة الخارجية, و التنميـة الإقتصاديـة.

----------


## Sanzio

-2I مظاهر الإرتباط الأولية بين التسويق الدولي, و التسويق المحلي, التجارة الدولية, التمويل الدولي:
1-2-I التسويق الدولي و التسويق المحلي:
فالتسويق الدولي حسب "محمد صديق عفيفي" هو:" تلك الأنشطة التجارية التي توجه انسياب السلع من المؤسسة إلى الزبائن المرتقبين في أكثـر من دولة واحـدة".
و على ضوء ما أشير إليه, فإن هناك تشابه كبير بين التسويق الدولي و المحلي كظاهرة اقتصادية, إلا أنه هناك فرق وحيد هو أن انسياب السلع في التسويق الدولي في أكثر من دولة واحدة, و بالتالي جوهر الإختلاف يكمن في المحيط الذي تتعامل فيه معه, ثقافته, عاداته, أسلوب حياته, رقعته الجغرافية....إلخ.
و حسب الدكتور عبد السلام أبو قحف, فإن" الفرق الوحيد بين مفهوم التسويق الدولي, و مفهوم التسويـق المحلي يكمن في اختلاف موقع أو مكان الممارسة فقط".

----------


## Sanzio

I – 
التسويق الدولي و التجارة الدوليـة:
هناك من يعرف التجارة الدولية على أنها تحتوي تبادل السلع فقط, و يعني ذلك "الإستيـراد و التصديـر", إلى جانب كل العمليات الإضافية, كالقروض, التأمينات, و النقل.
و يعرف كامل بكري التجارة الدولية بأنـها 

" تعني كل العلاقات التي تظهر على المستوى الدولي, فهي ليست خاصة بمنتوج واحد, و لكـن تهدف إلى تنظيم العلاقات بيـن الطرفين, البائـع والزبـون"
من خلال هذا التعريف

, يمكن استنتاج الفرق بينهما, فالتجارة الدولية هي عملية شاملة لكل العلاقات على المستوى الدولي, بينما التسويق الدولي هو الأداة التي تستخدم في تحديد و توجيه السلع إلى المستهلكين, فيقوم بعمليات التبادل التي تتم عبر الحدود الدولية بهدف إشباع رغبات المستهلكين, بينما التجارة الدولية أوسع وأشمل من التسويق الدولي,فهي تهتم بكل العمليات التي تظهر على المستوى الدولي كالتأمين, القرض, النقل...

----------


## Sanzio

التسويق الدولي و التمويل الدولي
:
بالنسبة للتمويل الدولي, فهو يتكامل مع التسويق الدولي من عدة نواحي أهمها, أنه يقدم المعايير التي تستخدم في تقييم بدائل الاستراتيجيات الدخول للسوق الخارجي, و بالطبع سيكون معدل العائد المتوقع من كل بديل هو أساس اختيار البديل المناسب, و لا شك أن القوة الشرائية للدولة المستوردة هو أحد العوامل التي يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تقييم هذه البدائل, حيث تمثل نظم النقد الأجنبي و ما ينتج عنها من تحويل أسعار عملة الدولة بعملات الدول الأخرى, أحد البنود المحددة للتكلفة الكلية التي ستتحملها الشركة, و كذلك لمستوى العائد المتوقع و درجة الخطر لكل بديل, و على أساسها, تحدد الشركة مدى دخول السوق الخارجية, و ما هو البديل المناسب لعرض منتجاتها في تلك السوق.

----------


## Sanzio

-I أبعاد عملية التسويق الدولي:
إن العناصر الرئيسية لعملية التسويق الدولي أو عملية التبادل الدولي, هي القدرة على فهم الفرص الخارجية, و استيعابها, و تحديد الفرص المربحة و تحليلها, و كأساس لتصميم استراتيجية المنتجات, و الخدمات, الأسعار, ... لتحقيق أحسن تبادل تجاري. إلا أننا نتساءل عن أوجه التشابه و الاختلاف في أنشطة التسويق الدولي, لأن هناك درجات متفاوتة منالالتزام لغزو الأسواق الدولية. وحسب محمد صديق عفيفي يمكن إدراج أهم أبعاده في النقاط التالية:
عدم قيام المؤسسة بأي جهد للبحث عن عملاء لها بخارج الحدود الوطنية, و مع ذلك تبع المؤسسة بعض منتجاتها لعملاء أجانب, و هم الذين يسعون إليها بأنفسهم.
عند وجود فائض من الإنتاج بصفة مؤقتة, قد تلجأ المؤسسة لتصريفه في الأسواق الخارجية, دون النيـة في التصدير .
تبعاً للمرحلة السابقة, قد تفكر المؤسسة في أن تستمر في محاولات التسويق خارج حدودها الوطنية, لتحقيق عائد أكبر في شكل عقود و صفقات غير منتظمة, بمعنى أن المؤسسة تحاول الحصول على صفقات البيع في الأسواق الخارجية و لكن دون أن يكون لها تمثيل دائم.
امتلاك المؤسسة طاقة إنتاجية دائمة, مع استخدامها لوسطاء دائمين للقيام بعمليات التسويق الخارجي, أي بهدف توسيع سوق المنتجات التي يتم تسويقها محليا, مع إدخال بعض التعديلات على المنتوج إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك, بهدف مراعاة ذوق المستهلك الأجنبي.
منح التراخيص لمؤسسة أجنبية لتنتج بموجبها في أسواق تلك المؤسسات المحلية, و تكتفي المؤسسة المرخصة بعائد الترخيص, و خير مثال عل ذلك ما قامت به Coca Cola, حيث قامت هذه الأخيرة بمنح تراخيص لعدة مؤسسات أجنبية في دول مختلفة لإنتاج نفس المنتوج, و بنفس المواصفات و الخصائص, و تحت نفس العلامة التجارية, و هذا بغية غزو الأسواق الدولية و توفير المنتوج للمستهلك بنفس الخصائص (الذوق,...) في كل مكان مثلما فعلته في الجزائـر, مصـر, العربية السعوديـة...إلخ.
في هذه المرحلة تظهر فكرة لحدود الوطنية فتصبح العولمة بفضل نشاط التسويق الدولي, فهي تنظر للعالم بأكمله على أنه سوق لمنتجاتها.

----------


## Sanzio

مبادئ التسويق الدولي:
يعتبر علم التسويق الدولي أحد فروع المعرفة التي نشأت حديثاً كاستجابة في الآونة الأخيرة نحو دخول أسواق أجنبية, و قد تطور هذا العلم في إطار عدد من المبادئ الرئيسية هي: 
-1-II التخصص و تقسيم العمل: 
يقوم التبادل أساساً على مبدأ التخصص الدولي, حيث تتخصص كل دولة في إنتاج سلعة أو مجموعة معينة من السلع و تتبادلها مع غيرها من الدول, و ترتبط ظاهرة التخصص بين الدول المختلفة بظاهرة التجارة الدولية ارتباطا وثيقاً, فالتخصص يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاج, و من ثم تتمكن كل دولة من إنتاج السلع المتخصصة في إنتاجها بكميات أكبر من حاجاتها الاستهلاكية, كما تترك إنتاج السلع التي ليس لديها تخصص أو تفوق في إنتاجها الدول الأخرى ذات التخصص و يتم التبادل بين هذه الدول على أساس تخصص كل منها.
و تجدر الإشارة إلى أن مبدأ التخصص و تقسيم العمل قد لا يقتصر على دولة واحدة, بينما قد يمتد ليشمل عدة دول تكون فيما بينها ما يسمى بالاتحاد الإقتصادي, و الذي بموجبه تزال كافة القيود على حركة السلع و الخدمات و عناصر الإنتاج, و تتوحد السياسات الإقتصادية فيما بين الدول الأعضاء, و يتم التنسيق بينها بهدف وضع هيكل منتجات تتخصص في إنتاجية هذه الدول مجتمعة, و تحديد أهم المنتجات التي سيتم استيرادها من الدول الأخرى, و يكون الفرار الخاص باختيار المنتجات التي سيتم إنتاجها مبنيا على أسس اقتصادية و التكاليف الكلية التي ستتحملها الدول الأعضاء, عند إنتاج كل سلعة أو خدمة مقارنة بتكلفة استيرادها.و مثال ذلك الإتحاد الإقتصادي الذي نشأ بين اليابان و كوريا الجنوبية و ماليزيا و سنغافورة و تايوان و هونغ كونغ, لتنسيق هياكل الإنتاج فيما بينها في مواجهة دول العالم الأخرى, حيث استقرت هذه الدول مجتمعة على تركيز جهودها في إنتاج منتجات الغزل و النسيج و المعدات الكهروبائية و الأجهزة الالكترونية و تصديرها إلى الأسواق الخارجية, و قد ظهرت بوادر النجاح لهذا الإتحاد حيث أصبحت هذه المنتجات مبيعا و الأقوى منافسة في أسواق العالم المختلفة.

----------


## Sanzio

-II توازن ميزان المدفوعات:
ميزان المدفوعات هو إجمالي معاملات الدولة مع العالم الخارجي, خلال فترة زمنية معينة, و ينقسم إلى قسم الحساب الجاري, و قسم حسابات الصفقات الرأسمالية و أخيراً قسم الحساب النقدي... و تسفرالعمليات الإقتصادية المبرمة مع العالم الخارجي إما عند وجود عجز أو فائض في ميزان المدفوعات, و في كلتا الحالتين (عجز أو فائض) يتعين على الدولة تسوية قيمة العجز أو الفائض مع الخارج.
و لما كان التسويق الدولي يتيح للدولة الإستفادة من مزايا التصدير التي تتركز أساسا في الحصول على النقد الأجنبي الذي يستفاد منه في تمويل الاستيراد و سداد العجز في ميزان المدفوعات, و كذا الاستفادة من الاستثمار الأجنبي, في تسوية الفائض في بعض الأحيان, و عليه فإن مبدأ توازن المدفوعات من أهم المبادئ التي تحكم أنشطة التسويق الدولي و مساهمتها في تحقيق هذا التوازن.
بمعنى أن يتوازن إجمالي ما يخرج من الدولة من قيم واردات و فوائد و قروض و مصروفات الشحن و التأمين مع إجمالي ما يدخل إلى الدولة من إجمالي الصادرات خلال العام, كأحد المعايير الهامة للحكم على مستوى فعالية التسويق الدولي.
-3-II توازن المزيج التسويقي:
يقصد به الإهتمام بجميع عناصره الأربعة (المنتوج, السعر, التوزيع, الترويج), دون التركيز على أحدها على حساب العناصر الأخرى, بمعنى أنه لا يعتبر المزيج التسويقي متوازنا إذا تركز الاهتمام الرئيسي للشركة على عنصر السعر مثلا و إهمال العناصر الثلاثة, و يراعي أن توازن المزيج التسويقي من وجهة نظر التسويق الدولي لا تقتصر على ذلك فحسب, بل تشمل أيضا أن يكون المزيج التسويقي ملائما لقوى السوق الخارجية, و بمعنى أكثر تحديد أن يكون ملائما لأذواق المستهلكين في الدولة الأجنبية و قدراتهم الشرائية, و كذلك يكون مواجها بفعالية للمزيج التسويقي المقدم من جانب منافسين آخرين.
و من جهة أخرى, فإن نجاح المنتوج دوليا يعني نجاح المزيج التسويقي ككل و ليس المنتوج فحسب, و بالتالي فإن تسويق المنتوج دوليا يستوجب بالضرورة تصميم و تنفيذ لعناصر المزيج التسويقي بشكل متوازن بما يناسب مع الاختلاف بين خصائص و ثقافة المستهلك الأجنبي و قوة المنافسين في السوق الدولية.
-4-II الميزة التنافسية للمنتوج:
يضيف هذا المبدأ بعدا جديداً و هاما لأنشطة التسويق الدولي, حيث لا تقوم الدولة بإنتاج المنتجات التي تكون تكلفة إنتاجها محليا أقل من تكلفة استيرادها فحسب, بل الأمر يمتد إلى أبعد من ذلك, حيث تختار الدولة المنتجات التي تحقق لها ميزة تنافسية في مواجهة المنتجات المنافسة لها في الأسواق الخارجية.
و تمثل التنافسية على مستوى الإقتصاد الجزئي قدرة المؤسسة على مواجهة المنافسة مع المؤسسات الأخرى في داخل البلاد و خارجه, و ذلك بالمحافظة على حصتها من السوق المحلي و الدولي. أمّـا على مستوى الإقتصاد الكلي, فإن تنافسية الاقتصاد الوطني فتكمن في قدرته على تحقيق فائض تجاري بصفة مستمرة, و ترتبط المنافسة بعدة عوامل تصنفها النظرة الاقتصادية إلى مجموعتين:
أ- منافسة بالأسعار: و تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التطور المقارن للأسعار (بين البلد و خارجه) و ما يحددها من عوامل و تكاليف الأجور للوحدة المنتجة, و التكاليف الجبائية و الاجتماعية و تطور الإنتاج و سلوك المؤسسات و تطور أسعار الصرف...الخ.
ب- المنافسة الهيكلية أو المنافسة بغير الأسعار: تتوقف هذه المنافسة على التخصص الذي يعتمده البلد و على الديناميكية التكنولوجية و التجارية للشركات المصدرة (الإبداع و تمييز المنتجات و البحث عن النوعية و الخدمات ما بعد البيع...) و نوعية تسيير الشركات, و خاصة تسيير مواردها البشرية وقدرتها على التكيف مع المحيط التنافسي.
و على سبيل المثال قد تكون جمهورية مصر العربية قادرة على إنتاج سلعة القمح مثلا بتكلفة أقل من تكلفة استيرادها من الخارج, إلا أنه قد تفضل تركيز جهودها و توجيه الجزء الأكبر من مواردها لإنتاج المنسوجات و السلع الغذائية, لما لها من ميزة نسبية تجعلها في موقف تنافسي قوي في الأسواق الخارجية إما في صورة جودة عالية أو أسعار منخفضة بالنسبة للسلع المنافسة, و بذلك تضاف سلعة القمح إلى هيكل المنتجات التي سيتم استيرادها من دول أخرى, و تضاف المنسوجات و السلع الغذائية لهيكل الإنتاج و هيكل الصادرات معا, و يتضح من هذا المبدأ أن توجه الجهود داخل الدولة إلى التصدير و غزو الأسواق الخارجية و ليس مجرد سد احتياجات السوق المحلية فقط.


-5-II القوة الشرائية في الدولة المستوردة:
يرتبط التسويق الدولي بمدى القوة الشرائية للدولة المستوردة, و التي على أساسها يتحدد إلى أي مدى يكون دخول السوق الأجنبي أمرا مجديا في الأجل الطويل. و يقصد بالقوة الشرائية قدرة المستورد على الدفع بالعملة المحلية و سعر تحويل هذه العملة المحلية بعملات أجنبية أخرى, ووفقا لذلك يتحدد حجم السوق و مدى جدوى دخوله و تحديد أي الأشكال سوف تنتجها الشركة أو منح تراخيص لشركات وطنية أو الدخول مع شركات أخرى في مشروعات مشتركة.

----------


## Sanzio

III- المزيج التسويقي الدولي:
يشكل المزيج التسويقي الدولي الأساس الرئيسي الأكثر حركة, و قدرة على التوافق و التعامل مع المتغيرات الخاصة بالنشاط التسويقي, فعناصر المزيج التسويقي الدولي هي نفس عناصر التسويق المحلي, إلا أن تصميم هذه العناصر يكون ارتباطا بالأسواق العالمية, لمحاولة تحقيق التجانس في الطلب العالمي على المنتجات.
و يعرف المزيج التسويقي على أنه مجموعة الوسائل التي يستخدمها مدراء التسويق لتحقيق أهدافهم, وتشمل هذه الوسائل العديد من العوامل, التي يمكن أن تلخيصها في: السلعة, توزيعها, تغييرها, وترويجـها, بحيث يقوم مدير التسويق الناجح بإيجاد الخطة المناسبة من هذه العناصر الأربعة, وفقا لمتطلبات كل ظرف من الظروف.
و ينبغي الإشارة إلى أن عناصر المزيج التسويقي الدولي يجب أن تتصف بالاستمرارية نظرا للطبيعة الديناميكية التي تعمل فيها النشاط التسويقي الدولي, و من ثم يجب إعادة النظر فيه من فترة لأخرى, حسب العوامل و التغيرات التي تطرأ على البيئة التسويقية الدولية.
-1-III المنتوج:
تعمل المؤسسة التي تتوجه نحو الأسواق الدولية, و تصدير منتجاتها إليها و الرغبة في التوغل فيها, مع مراعاة المزيد من الاهتمام بالسلعة و متطلباتها, و هي مزيج من صفات ملموسة و غير ملموسة تشمـل: الغلاف, اللون, العلامة... , إن تقديم سلعة جديدة لسوق يعتبر من القرارات المهمة التي يواجهها مدراء التسويق, و ذلك لما يتضمنه كل قرار من معطيات و عوامل تختلف باختلاف الظروف المحيطة حالة على حدى.
و منه القرارات الخاصة بالساعة من حيث تصميمها, تحديد جودتها, تشكيلاتها, غلافها اسمها التجاري, الخدمات المصاحبة لها, هي الأساس في تصميم باقي السياسات التسويقية. و عليه يرى الكثير من المهتمين بالتسويق, أن نجاح المؤسسة يعتمد بصفة أساسية على المنتوج الذي يتم تقديمه إلى السوق.


أ- المنتوج المحلي و المنتوج الدولي:
يعد المنتوج المادي الذي يشمل: العبوة, العلامة, الخدمة,... مكونات المزيج التسويقي أو البرنامج التسويقي الدولي, و يعرف على أنه الكيان المادي الذي يتم إنتاجه لإشباع حاجة أو لرغبة معينة".
كما يعرفه البعض على أنه مجموعة من الخصائص و المكونات, التي يجب أن توافر بتوفر المستوى المرضي, الذي تسعى إليه المؤسسة في أهدافها التسويقية, كما أنه مجموع من المنافع التي تشبع حاجة المستهلك و هو يتضمن في طياته أبعاداً وظيفية, كالتصميم و التغليف, التعبئة, و الخدمة. 
كما أن وظيفة تعديل المنتوج تعد وظيفة على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية في الجهود التسويقية, والمؤسسات التي ترغب في أن تكون ذات توجه عالمي, يجب أن يكون لها منهج قائم على إيجاد الجديد من الأسواق, و اعتمادها على منتجات أو خدمات قابلة لتسويق في عدة أماكن. إلا أن هناك مؤسسات تعهد إلى بيع منتوجاتها المحلية بنفس الصفات و الخصائص في الأسواق الخارجية.
ب- الطرق الخمسة لغزو الأسواق الدولية:
ينبغي على المؤسسات التي تعمل في الأسواق الخارجية, أن تقرر مدى التعديل الذي يجب أن تدخله على مزيجها التسويقي بما يلائم احتياجات المستهلك و رغباته في الأسواق المستهدفة.
و بهذا الصدد هناك خمسة طرق لغزو الأسواق الأجنبية, و هذه الطرق هي كالتالي:
-1 طريقة تنمية إتساع المنتوج في السوق:
و يقصد بهذا التوغل في السوق الأجنبية بنفس المنتوج, دون إجراء أي تعديل يذكر, و تطبق هذه الطريقة المؤسسات التي لها منتوجات تصف بالعالمية, مثل "كـوكا كـولا" حيث يتم توزيع المشروب كما هو موجود في السوق المحلي, و في جميع الأسواق الخارجية.
-2 طريقة التعديل في الاتصالات:
يعني بها التوغل في الأسواق الدولية دون التعديل في المنتوجات, مع تعديل طريقة الاتصال وذلك بتكثيف الجهود الترويجية.
-3 التعديل في المنتوج:
و تتضمن هذه الطريقة إحداث تعديلات على المنتوج لكي يقابل احتياجات و رغبات المستهلك الأجنبي, أو إجراء التعديل من أجل توحيد مواصفات المنتوج.
-4 طريقة التعديل المزدوج:
هي إحداث تعديل في مواصفات المنتوج مع إجراء ترقية في المزيج الترويجي, و هذا لاختلاف تفضيلات المستهلك في الأسواق الأجنبية.
-5 خلق المتوج:
و هي الطريقة الأخيرة, يركز فيها على تقديم منتوج جديد في السوق, و قد تتطلب هذه الطريقة تكاليف مرتفعة, إلا أن نجاحها يعود على المؤسسة بأرباح كبيرة فتقديم منتوج جديد يعد نقطة ارتكاز قوية في نمو و تقدم المؤسسة كما أنه يساعد على مواجهة المنافسة الحادة التي تفرضها المؤسسات الأجنبية.فالابتكار و التجديد يؤدي إلى وجود طريقة جديدة في العملية الإنتاجية, التي تؤدي بدورها إلى ازدهار و نمو الإقتصاد الوطني.
و بمـا أننا نتكلم عن سياسات و قرارات المنتوج الدولي في غزو الأسواق الدولية يتطلب منا التطرق إلى دورة حياة المتوج الدولي.

----------


## Sanzio

ج- دورة حياة المنتوج الدولي:
إن دورة حياة المنتوج الدولي في الأسواق الدولية لا تختلف بدورها عن دورة حياة المنتوج المحلي, و هي خمسة مراحل:
مرحلة البحث و التطوير
مرحلة التقديم
مرحلة النمو
مرحلة النضج
مرحلة التدهور.
و لكل مرحلة خصائصها, فحسب "Vernon" فإن مبدأ دورة حياة المنتوج الدولي تنطلق من الفرضية على أن الانحرافات التكنولوجية بين البلدان, و هي العوامل الأساسية المفسرة لسلوك الاستثمار في الخارج للتصدير, و كذلك دورة حياة المنتوج العالمي تصف لنا المراحل المتتابعة لحياة المنتوج منذ الاكتشاف, فهي الوسيلة التي تفسر لنا الطريقة التي تتفاعل بها مختلف عناصر المزيج التسويقي غير الزمن, من أجل تحديد الإنتاج و التصدير, فالمؤسسة القائدة في نشاط معين بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تصنع منتوجا جديدا فتنشر هذا الاكتشاف في الأسواق الأمريكية, كمرحلة أولى, و في المرحلة الثانية تصدر هذا المنتوج إلى الأسواق المتقدمة تكنولوجيا, و هذا لتمديد حياة المنتوج, لأنه عندما يصل إلى بداية مرحلة التدهور, تقـدمه بدورها إلى أسواق الدول الأقل تقدماً من الناحية التكنولوجية, و في هذه الأسواق يمر المنتوج بالمراحل السابقة الذكر, و عند وصول المنتوج إلى مرحلة التدهور يدفع به إلى أسواق الدول الأقل تكنولوجية من بقية البلدان كمرحلة أخيرة.
و هذه المـراحل سوف نتطرق إليها بشيء من التفصيل فيما يلي:
أ- المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة المنتوج الجديد
تبدأ بتقديم المنتوج الجديد داخل أسواق الدول الغنية لما فيها من موارد مالية, تكنولوجية, ومهارات بشرية, و كذلك للأعداد الكبيرة من المستهلكين ذوي القدرات الشرائية و الأذواق الراقية, فمثـل هذه العناصر من شأنهـا أن توجد الحافز على اكتشاف الابتكارات و الاختراعات الجديدة وطلبها, و كذلك المنتجات الجديدة في مثل هذه الدول لن تكون ذات حساسية مرتفعة السعر.
ب- المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة التصدير
إذا بلغ المنتوج مرحلة النضج في أسواق الدول الغنية, تبدأ المؤسسة في توزيع الإنتاج و فتح أسواق جديدة, مع أنه في هذه المرحلة يبقى المخترع الأصلي هو القائد في مجال الاختراع, غير أن هذا التوسع يدفع المنافسين إلى القيام بعملية التقليد و تطوير منتجات مماثلة.
ج- المرحلة الثالثة: توحيد الفنون التكنولوجية المستعملة
تبدأ هذه المرحلة عندما تنمو المنافسة في الأسواق, حيث تصبح التكنولوجيات الخاصة بالمنتوج شائعة, و مثال ذلك جهاز الكمبيوتر, حيث تصبح اعتبارات التسويق على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية, و تشهد هذه المرحلة كذلك السعي إلى الاستثمار المباشر في الخارج, و إلى الأماكن التي تسم بمستويات دخل أقل عند ذلك السائد في الدول الغنية مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, و خلال هذه المرحلة ينتقل الإنتاج أساسا من USA إلى أوروبا, أو من أوروبا إلى الدول النامية, و هما تكون العوامل المحققة ليست نتيجة التكنولوجيا بل نتيجة الجهود التسويقية.
و نخلص بالقول إلى أن للأسواق الخارجية أثر على سياسات المنتوج الدولي, و هذا للعديد من المتغيرات التي لها طبيعة متغيرة في كل سوق خارجي, و كذا المتغيرات الدولية, أسعار الصرف و غيرها من المتغيرات المختلفة في كل سوق, كالمنافسـة, النظام القانوني, العادات الاجتماعية, المناخ السياسي, الأنماط الثقافية, الخلفية الدينية و الأخلاقية, و كل هذه المتغيرات لها أثر مباشرة على سياسة المنتوج الدولي, و كـل هذه المتغيرات تقف حاجزا أمام المنتج عند تقديمه لمنتوج إلى السوق, دون التعرف على توجه السوق, و مدى استعداده لتقبل هذا المنتوج, فكل هذه المتغيرات التي سبق ذكرها تساعد في تحديد و تركيب شكل المنتوج الملائم لكل دولة و سوق, لأن التسويق الدولي يعتمد على عمليات تتم في بيئة معقدة و متنوعة تتطلب جهودا مكثفة لتوليد الفهم و القدرة على التكيف بفعالية عالية مع هذه الصعوبات, أو المتغيرات لهذه البيئة المختلفة, و هنا لا يقتصر الأمر على اتخاذ قرارات سليمة في مجال المزيج التسويقي, الذي يساهم هو أيضا في تطوير استراتيجية التسويق الدولي

----------


## Sanzio

-III التسعير:
يعد قرار التسعير في الأسواق الخارجية من القرارات الهامة التي تؤثر على نجاح المؤسسة, حيث أن قرارات التسعير تساهم في زيادة الربحية, بالتأثير المباشر على حجم المبيعات المتوقعة, و الأرباح التي يمكن تحقيقها من جراء ذلك. 
فهو أحد القرارات الحيوية لحياة المشروع في المؤسسة, و أحد العناصر الاستراتيجية التي من ورائه تسعى المؤسسة لتحقيق الربح, بالإضافة إلى هذا يستخدم السعر كعنصر فعال و مؤثر يجذب المستهلكين, و من هذا المنطلق, كان محور اهتمام الكثير.
أ- تعريف السعر في التسويق الدولي:
يقصد بالسعر بصفة عامة بأنه القيمة المعطاة لسلعة, أو خدمة معينة, و التي يتم التعبير عنها في شكل نقدي, و في مجال التسويق الدولي " فإن سعر المنتوج هو قيمته التبادلية في الأسواق الخارجية".*
*و كما يرى رجال التسويق أن السعر هو أهم عناصر المنافسة, مستدلين بالدراسات الميدانية التي أجريت في بريطانيا, و من بين هذه الدراسات التي تؤكد أن السعر هو أهم عناصر المنافسة في المزيج التسويقي (الدراسة التي قام بها محمد صديق عفيفي حول صناعة النسيج و الغزل في بريطانيا, حيث أجرى استقصاءا حول 36 مؤسسة, فذكرت 31 مؤسسة أهمية السعر في الترتيب الأول كأحد العناصر الاستراتيجية التسويقية. 
ب- محددات السعر في الأسواق الدولية:
إن قرار التسعير يتأثر بعدة عوامل, على المؤسسة أخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تحديد السعر في الأسواق الأجنبية, و فيما يلي سنتناول هذه المحددات و تأثيرها على قرار التسعير في الأسواق الدولية, و التي يمكن حصرها في الآتي:

----------


## Sanzio

1
هـدف المؤسسـة: 
إن أهداف التسعير ترتبط بأهداف التسويق التي يتم تحديدها من طرف المؤسسة, و هذه الأهداف تتمثل في الإنتاج, المخزون, البيع, الربحية, و زيادة نصيب المؤسسة من السوق...الخ. إلا أنه غالبا ما يختلف هدف المؤسسة من سوق لآخر.
ففي الأسواق الأجنبية دوما تعمل المؤسسة على التعمق و غزو السوق بتطبيق نظرية التمكن السوق, أما إذا كانت المؤسسة تعتمد في سوق آخر على الموزع فإنه من الأفضل لها فرض سعر مرتفع لاستخدام استراتيجية كشط السوق.
و من ناحية أخرى, قد تقوم المؤسسة بتحديد أهدافها من التسعير في بناء صورة معينة لمؤسسة, أي بمعنى أن الاستراتيجية المتبعة في التسعير, الهـدف من ورائها الإسهام في خلق انطباع معين لدى المستهلك من أجل البقاء و الاستمرار و كسب تأييد الرأي العام لها, حتى تستطيع تحقيق أقصى ربح ممكن.

2 التكـاليـف:
للتكاليف دور هام في تحديد السعر في الأسواق الدولية, و هو الأمر الذي لا يمكن تجاهله في التسويق الدولي, لذلك فإن التكلفة في الأسواق الأجنبية يجب أن تضمن كل شيء ضروري, لتوصيل المنتوج إلى المستهلك مثل نفقات المبيعات, الإعلان, تكاليف البحـوث, و التسويق إضافة إلى بقية التكاليف للسلعة ذاتها.
إلا أنه يمكن للمؤسسة الاحتفاظ بأسعار مرتفعة في حالة ما إذا كان المركز التنافسي في المؤسسة طويلا, و كذلك إذا اتبعت سياسة التمييز السلعي.
-3 الـمنـافسـة:
إن درجة المنافسة السائدة في الأسواق الأجنبية, تعتبر إحدى العوائق أو الاعتبارات الأساسية التي تؤثر على قرار التسعير في الأسواق الخارجية, فيختلف السعر في هذه الأسواق باختلاف قوة المنافسة في السوق الآخر, إلا أنه يمكن للمؤسسة الاحتفاظ بأسعارها المرتفعة في حالة ما إذا أتبعت سياسة التمييز السلعي.
-4الـحكـومـة:
في العديد من الدول تفرض الحكومة بعض أشكال التحكم في الأسعار, كأن تفرض رسوما جمركية مرتفعة على المؤسسات الأجنبية, أو إصدار بعض القوانين و التشريعات تفرض على المؤسسة بألا تبيع منتوجاتها أقل من السعر الموجود في السوق, و هذا يؤدي إلى فقدان حصتها في السوق وإلحاق الضرر بهـا.
-5 قنوات التـوزيـع:
إضافة إلى العوامل التي سبق ذكرها, فإن هيكل التوزيع هو الآخر من العوامل الرئيسية التي تؤثر على سياسة التسعير, بفرض تسعير معين في سوق أجنبية, لأن قنوات التوزيع المختلفة تتطلب تكاليف نختلفة, فمثلا استخدام نفس القناة في دولتين فرنسا و العربية السعودية, لا يعني هذا أن التكلفة ستكون متشابهة, لذا اختيار قناة معينة يؤثر في قرار التسعير و هذا ما يجعل المؤسسة مظطرة لاختيار قناة التوزيع الأقل تكلفة, حتى تستطيع تسعير المنتوج و فق ما يرغب المستهلك.

----------


## Sanzio

ج- طرق التسعير*:* *
*توجد أربعة أساليب يمكن للشركة الدولية الاختيار فيما بينها لتحديد أسعار التحويل:
-1 تحديد السعر على أساس التكاليف:
يعاب على هذا الأسلوب لتحديد أسعار التحويل ضعف الحافز على ضغط التكاليف أو تعظيم الأرباح بالنسبة لتلك الوحدات أو الفروع المشترية للسلع بأسعار منخفظة, على حين أن الفروع التي تبيع منتجاتها بأسعار منخفظة قد تكون في حالة إحباط مستمر نتيجة عدم رؤيتها لأرباحها و تحويلها بشكل مقنع إلى الفروع الأخرى.

-2 تحديد السعر على أساس السوق:
و هذه الأسعار قد تكون منخفظة بالنسبة للوحدات البائعة نظرا لإهمال الاعتبارات الخاصة بتكاليف الإنتاج و الاعتماد فقط على ظروف السوق في الدولة التي يوجد بها الفرع المشتري.
-3 تحديد السعر على أساس الأسعار الاتفاقية لمعاملات شبيهة:
و هي عبارة عن أسعار التعامل مع تجار آخرين من غير الفروع التي يجري البيع لها, والمشكلـة التي تواجه هذا الأسلوب في التسعير تكمن احتمال عدم وجود مشترين للمنتج في الأسواق الخارجية, أو بيع المنتجات بأسعار مختلفة في الأسواق المختلفة. و تتأثر أسعار التحويل بعدة عوامل منها:
الضريبة على الأرباح في الدولة البائعة و المشترية.
الرسوم الجمركية في الدولة البائعة و المشترية.
الرقابة على النقد في الدولة البائعة و المشترية.
شكل ملكية الفروع في الدولة البائعة و المشترية.
تقييد حرية خروج الأرباح.
حصص الاستيراد المفروضة على التجارة الدولية.
الموقف الائتماني للشركة الأم.
الموقف الائتماني للوحدات التابعة للشركة الأم.
و لتحديد أسعار التحويل بين الوحدات التابعة تقوم الشركات الدولية بوضع قواعد مرشدة كالتالي:
تعامل الوحدات التابعة كمراكز ربح و يتم تحديد سعر التحويل بالشكل الذي يحقق أرباح معقولة لوحدات البائعة و المشترية.
يتم تقسيم الربح تبعا للوظائف المؤداة في إنتاج و تسويق الحليب.
يتم تقسيم هامش الربح بالتساوي بين الوحدات المنتجة و المسوقة للسلعة.
يظل الاعتبار الحاكم في نهاية الأمر هو الأثر على ربح الشركة الدولية ككل.
هذا و قد قامت العديد من حكومات الدول النامية و الدول الصناعية على حد السواء, بوضع قواعد لتحديد أسعار التحويل نظرا لاستخدام أسعار التحويل بواسطة الشركة الدولية كأداة لتحويل الأرباح الخارج و تدنية العبء الضريبي مما قد يؤثر على ميزان مدفوعات الدولة في المدى الطويل.

----------


## Sanzio

-III التـوزيـع:
كل منتج يسعى إلى إيجاد نوع من الترابط مع جميع المؤسسات التسويقية, التي تساعده على توزيع منتجاته, و تحقيق أهدافـه, و هذه المؤسسات التسويقية يطلق عليها منافذ التوزيع و التي هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الوحدات التنظيمية التي يتم عن طريقها تسويق السلع.
أ- ماهية قنوات التوزيع:
لا يمكن لعملية بيع المنتوج الذي يتميز بخصائص فنية متميزة من حيث الجودة, السعـر أو طريقة ترويجه, ما لم تتوفر منافذ توزيع لها أهمية كبيرة في المشروعات الحديثة.
لذلك يقول عفيفي :" إختيار منافذ التوزيع يعد من الفرارات الهامة التي تواجه المؤسسات الحديثة في اختيار مشروع ما, لأحد قنوات التوزيع فإنه يؤثر حتماً على القرارات التسويقية الأخرى, الخاصة بالمزيج التسويقي".
فقناة التوزيع هي الطرق الذي تمر به السلع من المنتجين إلى المستهلكين النهائيين, أما منافذ التوزيع فهيمجموعة من التنظيمات و المؤسسات المترابطة التي وظيفتها هي توفير السلعة للاستهلاك و الإستخدام. 
فحقيقة السوق الإقتصادية هي الفجوة التي تفصل بين المنتج و المستهلك, و بسبب هذه الفجوة لا بد من القيام ببعض الأنشطة بهدف الجمع بين مراكز الإنتاج و الإستهلاك.
و يركز المهتمون بالتسويق على خمسة أهداف مشتركة لقرارات التوزيع, و هي كما يلي:
تحقيق تغطية مناسبة للسوق.
إبقاء السيطرة و الرقابة على قنوات التوزيع.
جعل تكلفة التوزيع مقبولة.
تأمين استمرار العلاقات بين أعضاء القناة.
تحقيق أهداف التسويق, ممثلة بالحجم و الحصة السوقية و العائد على الاستثمار.
إلا أنه من الصعب تحقيق كل هذه الأهداف على المستوى الدولي, و ذلك بسبب سلوك قنوات التوزيع الدولية, و اختلاف البيئات و كذا نتيجة التغيرات الإقتصادية و الإجتماعية.
ب- طرق التوزيع الدولية:
إن نظام التوزيع في دولة ما, يتأثر بدرجة التطور الإقتصادي للدولة و الدخل الشخصي المتاح للإنفاق, بالإضافة إلى عوامل بيئية أخرى, كما أن الطبيعة المميزة لهيكل التوزيع الدولي تنشأ لاختلاف وظائف قنوات التوزيع, و تنوع المتغيرات و العوامل السوقية, المؤثرة على قرارات القناة, فالمؤسسة التي ترغب في تسويق منتجاتها في الأسواق الدولية, أمامها طريقتين: 
أولاً: الطريقة المبـاشـرة:
وجدت العديد من المؤسسات أن بناء نظام توزيعي داخلي خاص بها, هو الطريق الوحيد المرضي للوصول إلى الأسواق الخارجية, فالمؤسسة التي ترغب في تصميم نظامها التوزيعي الخاص بها دون التعامل مع الوسطاء, و تصريف منتجاتها إلى الأسواق الخارجية من خلال إدارات التصدير من أجل:
ارتباط المؤسسة بصفة مباشرة بأسواقها الخارجية.
زيادة حصتها في السوق.
و المؤسسة التي تهدف إلى الاعتماد على مثل هذه القرارات, يجب أن توافر على مجموعة من الإمكانات كقدرة المؤسسة على توزيع خبرتها في الأسواق الخارجية, و حجم نشاطها في السوق, الخارجي الذي يلعب دوراً مهما في القيام بإدارة و تنظيم التوزيع الخارجي.
ثانيـاً: الطريقة الغيـر مباشـرة:
هي التي لا يقوم فيها المنتج بتوزيع منتجاته مباشرة إلى المستهلك, و التي يمكن فيها اختيار وسطاء لتوزيع السلع, حيث يتحمل الوسيط المسؤولية في نقل المنتجات إلى الأسواق الخارجية و هذا ما يوفر للمؤسسة العديد من المزايا كانخفاض تكاليف التصدير, و سهولة التعامل من خلال هذه القنوات.

----------


## Sanzio

- قنوات التوزيع الدولية:
إن تصميم هيكل قنوات التوزيع في أي دولة يتأثر بدرجة التطور الاقتصادي للدولة, و بالدخل المتاح للإنفاق, بالإضافة إلى العوامل البيئية, مثل البيئة الثقافية, القانونية, السياسية, كما أنه يخضع للأهدافو الاستراتيجية التسويقية التي تسعى المؤسسة إلى تحقيقها في الأسواق التي ترغب العمل فيها, و السياسة التي تتبعها المؤسسة في تصميم هيكل قنوات التوزيع, عادة ما تكون نابعة من ظروفها و ظروف السوق المستهدف, و عدد من العوامل الأخرى المؤثرة على قرارات التوزيع. 
و هذا يتطلب من المؤسسة دراسة مكثفة لجميع احتمالات البدائل المناسبة بقنوات التوزيع, و للسوق المستهدف, من أجل بناء أو تعديلا قنوات التوزيع, فإذا قررت المؤسسة الاعتماد على الوسطاء في التوزيع, فإن عليها تحديد نوع الوسطاء و عددهم, و تحديد المعايير التي يتم على ضوئها اختيار الوسطاء المحتملين التعامل معهم, و أهم هذه المعايير هي:
القدرة المالية للوسطاء.
القدرة الإدارية
طبيعة الوسيط و سمعته.
التغطية السوقية.
حيث تقوم بعد ذلك المؤسسة تجميع البيانات و المعلومات من الوسطاء المحتمل التعامل معهم, من عدة مصادر, و أهمها: الغرف التجارية, الملحقين التجاريين في سفارات الدول, النشرات الاقتصادية, و غيرها من المصادر الموثوقـة.و في الأخير تقوم المؤسسة بالاتصال بالوسيط و التفاوض معه لقبول بيع منتجاتها.
د- مشاكل التوزيع الدولية:
يمكن حصر المشاكل التي تتعلق بالتوزيع الدولي في الآتي: 
عدم توفر قنوات التوزيع المناسبة, و استحالة تغطية السوق عن طريق قناة بسيطة, و كذا عدم وجود قنوات توزيع مناسبة.
العوائق القانونية و المنافسة, فكثيرا ما يصادف المسوقون بعض العوائق في قنوات التوزيع التي يختارونها, و يعود سبب هذه العوائق إلى المنافسين الذين أنشأوا خطوطا لمنتجاتهم في قنوات التوزيع الدولية.
مقارنة التغير و التطور, فالمؤسسات التي تكون وجهتها الدول النامية, هي مجبرة على إتباع أساليب تناسب طبيعة الدولة المستهدفة, و هذا لقلة تقبل هذا الأخير للتطور و التغير كما في الدول المتقدمة.
مشاكل السيطرة و الرقابة, و هذا يعود إلى درجة السيطرة و التحكـم التي ترغب المؤسسة في ممارستها على الوسطاء الدوليين, و مدى تقبلهم لسياسات المنتج.
و نصل في النهاية إلى أن اختيار قنوات التوزيع ذا أهمية كبيرة في نجاح استراتيجية التسويق الدولية, كما أن للأسواق الخارجية أثر في تحديد القنوات و ذلك راجع لاختلاف البيئة التسويقية.
-4-III الترويج:
هو الترويج هو العنصر الرابع من عناصر المزيج التسويقي, و الذي يقصد به اتصال المؤسسة بمستهلكيها المختلفين, بهدف الحصول على المعلومات و دراسة يلوكهم الاستهلاكي.و كذلك يعرف المزيج التسويقي بأنه:" التنسيق بين جهود البائع في إقامة منافذ المعلومات, و في تسهيل بيع السلعة أو الخدمة أو في قبول فكرة معينة".
و كذلك هو خلق الوعي, إثارة الاهتمام, خلق الرغبة و حث المستهلك على طلب السلعة, و يسعى الترويج عموماً إلى تدعيم صورة المؤسسة و منتجاتها في الأسواق الدولية. 
و عليه فهو نشاط أساسي لكل مؤسسة و خاصة في ظل المنافسة, فلا يمكن لأي مؤسسة تقوم بالبحث عن العملاء و المستهلكين الاستغناء عنه, و كذلك يجري اختلاف مواقف المؤسسات ومنتجاتها و أسمائها من سوق إلى سوق آخر, و هذا يجرنا إلى توقع اختلاف في طبيعة عناصر المزيج الترويجي (الإعلان, البيع الشخصي, تنشيط المبيعات...إلخ) باختلاف الأسواق.






أهداف الترويج:
هناك ثلاث أهداف رئيسية للترويج في الأسواق الدولية: 
أ- إظهار الصورة الذهنية المناسبة عن الشركة:
تسعى الشركات التي تقوم بتسويق منتوجها دوليا إلى إظهار صورة ذهنية لها لكافة المتعاملين معها, وهي أول مهمة للترويج في السوق الدولية, حيث قبل أن يبدأ الترويج بتعريف المستهلك الأجنبي بمنتوج الشركة, من الضروري أولاً أن يعرفه بالشركة ذاتها و بأهدافها السابقة في الأسواق الأخرى, علما أنالمستهلك الأجنبي دائماً ينظر إلى الشركة المصدرة (أو المستثمرة) على أنه كيان مادي أجنبي يستوجب التعامل معه بحذر و عدم الثقة الكاملة.
و يكون هذا هدف الترويج, خاصة في المراحل الأولى لدخول الشركة للسوق الأجنبية, هو إعطاء صورة ذهنية جيدة عن الشركة حتى تشجع المستهلك الأجنبي على التعامل المستمر معها.


ب- التعريف بمنتوج الشركة:
إن المهمة الرئيسية للترويج هي تعريف المستهلك بالمنتوج و مواصفاته و سعره و أماكن توزيعه وكيفية استخدامه وأماكن مراكز الخدمة و الصيانة التي يمكن اللجوء إليها, و تعتبر هذه المهمة من أصعب المهمات في السوق الأجنبية, حيث لابد من دراسة المستهلك الأجنبي و خصائص العوامل الثقافية المؤثرة في سلوكه, حتى يتم تصميم الحملة الترويجية باللغة و الشكل الذين يثيرا رغبة المستهلك الأجنبي للإقبال على شراء المنتوج.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه أية أخطاء في العناصر الترويجية قد تؤثر سلبا على الحصة التسويقية التي ستحققها الشركة في السوق الأجنبي, فمثلاً تصميم رسالة إعلانية تحتوي على لغة لا يفهمها المستهلك الأجنبي, أو قد يفهمها بعكس ما تهدف إليه قد يؤدي إلى آثار سلبية على مبيعات المنتوج. 
ويعرف الإعلان على أنه :" يتضمن الإعلان عن المنتوج في الأسواق الأجنبية, جميع الأنشطة التي يقوم بها مصدر ما لشد انتباه المستهلك المستهدف". 
و حسب رأي فإن الإعلان أداة تساهم مساهمة فعالة في تحقيق أهداف الخطة التسويقية للمؤسسة, وطبقاً لتعريف السابق الذكر, فإنه يهدف إلى حثّ المستهلك النهائي على شراء السلعة المعلن عنها, وكذلك يعتبر طريقة البيع غير الشخصية, إلا أنّ لهذه الطريقة محددات في الأسواق الدولية.
ج- تنمية الحصة التسويقية للشركة:
يعتبر الترويج أحد الأدوات الرئيسية التي تعتمد عليها الشركة لتنمية حصتها التسويقية في السوق الخارجية, فمن خلال الترويج يمكن إقناع المستهلك الأجنبي بالميزات التي تتوافر في منتوج الشركة و تجعله متميزاً بشكل أفضل على المنتجات المنافسة له, و النتيجة الطبيعية لذلك هو زيادة إقبال المستهلك الأجنبي على منتوج الشركة, بالإضافة إلى تحول بعض المستهلكين من شراء المنتجات المنافسة إلى شراء منتوج الشركة, الأمر الذي يزيد من الحصة التسويقية التي تحصل عليها.














الخاتمة:
إن أي محاولة لفهم النشاط التسويقي بصفة عامة, و التسويق الدولي بصفة خاصة, لابد أن تتم من خلال دراسة علاقته بكل من التجارة الدولية و العمال الدولية, و فلسفته التي يقوم عليها, لأن التصدير يعتبر من أهم استراتيجيات التوغل في الأسواق الدولية, الذي يستمد بعض مبادئه من التجارة الدولية, كما أنه يشاركها في تفسير أسباب قيام التبادل الدولي, و يستفيد من نظرياتها ويساعد على تنشيط عملياتها.
أما فلسفته فهي نفسها فلسفة التسويق, و تختلف فقط من حيث تأثرها بنظرة الشركة الدولية للمستهلك الأجنبي, أما من حيث تجانس سلوك المستهلكين في الحاجات الأساسية في كل الدول, أو تشابه سلوكهم في كل الدول, أو اختلاف سلوكهم في السوق الواحد, أو تشابه شرائح منهم لدرجة التجانس في أسواق العديد من الدول ... و من أجل هذا يعرف التسويق الدولي بأنه كافة النشطة التي تسهل تدفق السلع والخدمات و الأفكار و عوامل الإنتاج من المنتج إلى المستهلكين في دول أجنبية, والقائمة على أساس نظرة دولية حين إرضاء حاجاتهم و رغباتهم بشكل يؤدي إلى خلق علاقة شبه دائمة معهم, بهدف تحقيق توافق مصلحي بين المنتج و حكومته, و دولة المستهلك الأجنبي.
كما يمارس التسويق الدولي أنشطته من خلال البيئة التي تحيط بالشركة الدولية, و لذلك فإن البيئة تحدد نماذج و طرق تصرف اللازمة لنجاح هذه الأنشطة في تحقيق أهداف الشركات.

*
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أقولك حاجة يا sanzio...

فكرتني بالإقتصااد..مش عارفة ليه حسيتني فتحت كتاب الإقتصاد مع إني قافلاه يمكن من 6 أو 7 سنين 

أصل محبته في القلب عالية عالية يعني  عشان كده تلاقيني أفتكرته على طول...

هههههههههههههه

لا بجد تسلم ايدك يا فندم..مجهود ممتاز....



*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك استاذ  sanzioبما انى لاافهم لانى لست خريجه كليه التجاره فى الاقتصاد 
ولكن شكراً لك

----------


## فاطمة 25

شكرا على مجهداتكم , و على الموضوع الراقي

----------

